# Best bulbs for a bearded dragon



## Mattie7152 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi I'm just in the process of buying all the equipment for my first bearded dragon and I've seen so many different posts on the internet about different types of basking bulbs and uv lights. I'm hoping I can get some feedback on here to give me more of chance of getting it spot on. Im getting a 4ft × 2ft vicarium. I have just two questions:

What is the best basking bulb for a bearded dragon? (Most effective and most energy efficient)

What is the best UV light for my vivarium. Should I get just normal UV light or should I get a UVB light? (If I get aUVB light will i still need to supply calcium supplement)


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

hi basking light i use household reflector spotlight bulbs they are a quarter of the price of reptile bulbs and do the same job ,, as for uv tube you can get better than arcadia 12% you will need a 3 foot tube , dont forget a dimming thermostat for the basking bulb


----------



## Mattie7152 (Dec 4, 2015)

awh said:


> hi basking light i use household reflector spotlight bulbs they are a quarter of the price of reptile bulbs and do the same job ,, as for uv tube you can get better than arcadia 12% you will need a 3 foot tube , dont forget a dimming thermostat for the basking bulb


Did you mean you can't get better than an arcadia 12%


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Mattie7152 said:


> Did you mean you can't get better than an arcadia 12%


Yes thats what he meant lol.

As above, normal incandescent spot bulbs and 12% arcadia tube.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Before you get the dragon it is vitally important that you understand core biology.

Watch this 5 min video, it will explain the UVB to D3 process.

And yes you always must use a good full spectrum vitamin regardless of lamp.

https://vimeo.com/132929989

Have a watch and let me know if you have any questions

John


----------

